# Van Til Analysis vs Synthesis



## Goodcheer68 (Apr 19, 2022)

VT writes “To be “neutral” implies that synthesis is prior to analysis for God as well as for man.
…If God were not absolute, if for him analysis does not have significance prior to and apart from synthesis, man would have to interpret the facts for himself.”

I understand God doesn’t think in a linear/ discursive manner so he doesn’t analyze and synthesize so how is VT using these words? I also get that if God had to synthesize he would come to understand the facts as new facts appeared so interpretation would be a joint effort between God and man, but how does analysis fit in here?


----------



## ZackF (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 20, 2022)

I think what he is saying is that if one were to try to be "neutral," then one would see God as synthesizing facts just like we do.

So the good news is that Van Til isn't saying that he believes that God is also synthesizing facts. On the other hand, I don't see how it follows that a neutral mindset commits one to thinking like that.


----------

